# Creating a Victorian Criminal mastermind an Emperor of Crime



## lwhitehead (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi as you know Steampunk setting is quite popular right now, Lady Mechanika comic is the one I want to crossover with. 


What I need help with is creating an original British City which is crossover with Manchester, London, and Liverpool. 

My Emperor of Crime who has an IQ of 250, is based on Profesor M, Stickleback, and others


Why he turned to crime it's simple his Father was working poor, but saved enough money to send him away for proper education but that's were he learned about the fact no matter how smart or talented he was he would rise high due to his background,


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 23, 2015)

Folks I still need help with this setting it does have protential for Steampunk as well, like Lady Mechanika.


LW


----------



## Riis Marshall (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello L

Your Profesor M, Stickleback character sounds a lot like Doyle's Professor Morarity. There's absolutely nothing wrong with basing your character or plot on something that's gone before but I reckon you're going to have to be truly creative to keep him from looking like a Sherlock Holmes clone.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 24, 2015)

Here is a twist for you, people are always on about 'organised crime'. Your criminal may have the brainpower and the education, but his minions will be ordinary criminals, the sort who are a bit thick and have few or no morals, leaving him dealing with 'disorganised crime'. His organising and educating of the criminal class turns them into better people, still not good, but changed enough to cause conflict.  Just a thought. 
It is hard to tell what you are looking for, there are plenty of sources you can research British cities, have you decided on a suitable crime?


----------



## lwhitehead (May 22, 2016)

He is more like Emperor of the Night type of Criminal, he operates a huge network providing Fences for the low level criminals, controlling street level gangs that answer to him Woe to any Criminal who doesn't give him proper respect and cut of there loot.


LW


----------

